# Shindaiwia and echo the same? 910 vs 9010 leaf blower



## Bassmantweed (Dec 20, 2021)

I did all my research on the echo 9010 and went to my local dealer to buy one and was told he doesn’t carry echo only shindaiwa 910. He said they are the exact same thing so I bought the shindaiwa. 

Curious if they are in fact the same thing?

on a side note, holy crap it’s nice to have a real leaf blower. This thing BLOWS!!


----------

